# how to tell if your 240 has abs?



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

ok i am wondering how to tell if my s14 has abs its a 97 se. i need to figure it out because im buying an aluminum driveshaft and i guess it differs if it has abs or not.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

look for a distribution block. i'd assume it does have ABS because it's an SE, but you'd have to check.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

like dustin said, there will be a distribution block in the top left corner of your engine bay if you have ABS.


----------



## aznpride65o (May 25, 2006)

does anyone have a pick of what it looks like?


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i can't find any pics at the moment, but i'll desribe it the best i can. 



its a metal block in the top left corner of your engine bay. its also where your wiper motor is located. the block will have hard lines coming out of it. the lines are similar to the ones coming out of your master cylinder. 


you could take a picture of your engine bay and post it here. that would be another easy way to tell if you've got it.


----------

